# Where's everyone from?



## backyarder1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm from Melbourne, Florida but often travel to Jackson Wyoming and other fun places out west. Anyone from Jackson on here?


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Welcome to LumberJocks Betsy.
Nice to see a pretty face on this site for a change.. LOL

I'm from way up north in the land of ice and snow, well today anyway… Ontario Canada.


----------



## backyarder1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Toyguy. I have been to a few places in Canada and loved them. Especially love the Banff area. Can't wait to have time to look at your toys!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I just watched the Australian Open from Melbourne. I didn't even know it was in Florida. All this time I thought Melbourne was in Australia. Go figure.

I think you'll find folks from pretty much anywhere you want to go. LumberJocks are everywhere. It is a known fact that the sun never sets on LumberJocks.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Maplewood MN, a suburb of St. Paul.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Ontario Canada


----------



## williamchall (Oct 25, 2007)

Jeffersonville, PA, but I'm heading to Jackson next Wednesday!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Suburbs of New Orleans here…..getting ready for Mardi Gras. (bah, humbug)

Welcome to Lumberjocks!


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Kingston, Pa here Betsy. Welcome to Lumber jocks.


----------



## markrules (Feb 18, 2007)

Marietta, GA checking in.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

Wichita Ks.


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

Newport News, Virginia…Welcome


----------



## forkboy (Jan 24, 2008)

Perth, WA (Thats Western Australia, not Washington)


----------



## RobH (Apr 25, 2007)

King George, VA Here (about 50 miles south of Washington D.C.). Just a little east of Fredericksburg,VA.

Thanks the Lord this place is still like the country.


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

Cushing Oklahoma mid way between Tulsa and Oklahoma City. originally from Central New York.


----------



## FrankA (Jan 20, 2008)

Nichols NY. Upstate in farm country.


----------



## wooddon (Jul 11, 2007)

Green Bay WI


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

Salem, Va. here Betsy
Nestled in the Blue Ridge Mountains of southwest Virginia.
God bless


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Los Angeles, California


----------



## ihmserv (Jan 29, 2008)

Acushnet, MA, its just outside new bedford and near cape cod.

IAN


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

Cambridge (Preston) Ontario.

Banff is nicer, but they won't let me have any lumber! LOL


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Rockwall, TX (Dallas 'burb)


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Red Neck Delaware.

Banff is a beautiful area. My family traveled through in the 1960's


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

ohio …


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Sunny Santa Cruz, CA.


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

Valley Center, California. About 40 miles NE of San Diego, in the foothills above Escondido.


----------



## sjdickey (Jan 1, 2008)

Anchorage Alaska


----------



## Chris_Moore (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi! I'm new to this site, too. I am in West Palm Beach, FL.


----------



## Davesfunwoodworking (Oct 16, 2007)

Redding, Ca. Welcome to the best wood working site ont the web.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Almost Heaven….West Virginia


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Almost cold as hell…Omaha, NE


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Lakeland, FL for now but I've been elsewhere… hmmm…


----------



## TonyWard (Jul 20, 2006)

The Blue Mountains (Glenbrook) New South Wales - without a doubt ~ God's Country.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I've worked out of Jackson several times. In 1970 I worked for George Clover in his hunting camp in the Bridger-Teton. In '87 I drove the stage coach on the square for Bob Humpreys and in 2005 I steer bossed for Snake River Ranch north of Wilson. Yeah, I've been to Jackson. Nines months of winter and three months of company! LOL Jackson is Ok but Cody is much more real. I lived in Cody. I just worked from Jackson. The skiing is great but pretty expensive.


----------



## Toddr (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello to all from Sault Ste Marie, Ontario, Canada


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Woodstock, GA here! Wow, we're all over the place…


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

Hamilton, Ontario, Canada


----------



## SteveRussell (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello,

I'm from HOTston, Texas - most folks call it Houston, Texas. We hit 78 yesterday… :-0 Heat and humidity by the bucketful.  Better than freezing to death I guess. Burrr!


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

Central Valley, California


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Chico CA, Home of California State University at Chico. Party town USA.


----------



## KenNV (Jan 2, 2008)

Greetings from Reno, NV. Please don't judge us solely on "Reno 911."

I have close friends in Wilson, WY and visit often. I made three trips there in '07 and will likely make just as many in '08. Amazing area!


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

cleveland, ohio


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Tom Angle …. a REAL cowboy


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah, Dock, the kind that sit on horses and don't know how to dance.


----------



## scroller999 (Jan 1, 2008)

Citrus Heights, sacramento county,California. I Lived in Brooklyn,New York for 45 years prior to moving to west coast


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Azusa, California originally - Lindale Texas now.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hibbing, MN, In the Heart of Minnesota's Arrowhead, in Northern MN.


----------



## woodworkn4me (Jan 19, 2008)

From the 'HEART OF TENNESSEE' . Have you ever been here?


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

NE, Indiana


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

I am from Pune (formerly Poona) Maharashtra State, India and am a new member to LJ. I think I am the first Indian to join LJ. I wish to contribute to the best of my capacity.
Patanjali


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

has everyone put their little red flag on the map? (go to your profile/workshop and edit workshop)
(if you are concerned about privacy don't be specific re: location, just give us a region to go by)


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally from Edmond, Oklahoma but Have lived just outside of Music City USA (Nashville, TN) for 14 years now.


----------



## WoodworkersResource (Jul 11, 2007)

Knoxville, Tennessee: GO VOLS!!!!


----------



## hap (Jan 10, 2008)

Gun Barrel City,TX.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Sacramento, CA


----------



## gunner (Feb 4, 2008)

Clearwater, Florida.
Too hot here, need to move.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

Raymond, MS


----------



## geoscar (Jan 24, 2008)

southeast Missouri


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

North Canton, Ohio


----------



## mjlauro (Feb 7, 2008)

New Jersey via Brooklyn New York.


----------



## bryano (Aug 19, 2007)

originally Jacksonville Florida, Now in Easton Pa.


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Jan 2, 2008)

Virginia Beach, Virginia…......PS Great Cabinet! of yours


----------



## waroland (Oct 5, 2007)

Mt Juliet, TN (Nashville area) originally from all over, actually started out around Dothan, Alabama


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Omemee, Ontario Canada. Baby sat for Neil Young's (the singer) dog when they went to Florida for the winter. When they moved to the United States they gave me the dog. Moved to Independence, Missouri when 13. Worked in a car wash when in high school and talked to Ex-President Harry Truman at the car wash. My mother did his wifes hair. Transferred to St Louis, then New Jersey. Got downsized twice and finally decided to get out of the rat race.

Moved to Delaware, and enjoy the quite times (right) 6 children 2 still at home, 9 grandchildren and one more due next week.

Wife LJ.
Linda
Children LJ's - 
Karrie
Marty
Rebecca
Missy
Dan
David


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Ramsey, New Jersey *- The Garden State


----------



## BlueStingrayBoots (Jun 11, 2007)

Mission, TX. 85degrees today, I can feel summer comming already. Thank God for shade trees.


----------



## rickbuddy (Feb 4, 2008)

Welcome Betsy!
Omaha, NE


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Gainesville Florida - a great sports town and a nice place to spend the Winter. However I'm itching to get back to the Upper Peninsula (Michigan) just as soon as the snow is gone.

Here in Gainesville I have a 1/2 two car garage shop. Last year in the U.P. I treated myself to a new 24'x28' woodworking shop. I'm anxious to get it set up and organized. The U.P. is a fantastic place for woodworkers, several million acres of forest and great availability of lumber.


----------



## wooddon (Jul 11, 2007)

Garland TX Transferd here against my better wishes


----------



## griff (Feb 6, 2008)

howdy mam

Bruce Mississippi


----------



## BrianHarvey (Feb 6, 2008)

Barbados 20 days a month, Salt Lake City the other 10 days.


----------



## Gary (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm up the road a few hours just outside McIntosh.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

originally from the Scottish Highlands and Gaul

ancestors from my mothers side…...a highlander….., sent across the pond and in all likelyhood, against their will, to keep the colonies in America, in "check" and when the yanks said "check mate" they fled north to Canada to become Upper Canada Loyalists…................been here ever since on that side

My pops is a descendent of the Gauls, a twinkle in his fathers eye who arrived as a boy with his Dad, back in 1907/08 who married another Gaul…..........

Settling in the west I am sitting writing this in the eastish side, central Ontario knowing that my family is somewhere between Vancouver, Cambell River, BC, right on through all the provinces and ending in Quebec and then all the way down to Miami Beach Florida…........the east coast seems to elude my roots other the arrival and departure times.

at the risk of sounding repitative, we are still in touch with folks on the other side of the pond, whos relatives are related to me, who came here more then two centuries ago….......<g>

Toronto Ontario, Canada

I wouldnt have a problem with hanging my hat where its hot, ..........soon.


----------



## pineknot (Feb 9, 2008)

Just joined but have been hanging around for several weeks. Awesome site with a wealth of knowledge and craftsmanship. I've definitely been inspired by some of the posts here. Now if I can just inspire the wife to let me expand the tool collection for futhering my knowledge.

Molino, Florida here.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Lebanon, NY…Upstate. Clean air, clean water, Amish neighbors, and cold beer.


----------



## Beaverman (Feb 9, 2008)

New to this site,Auburn Wa here.


----------



## CaptnA (Dec 17, 2007)

Western North Carolina here. 4 seasons and home to a plethora of wood species~ 
Welcome to a wood working site where the people are sincere, kind, and as welcoming as they are knowledgeable. Got problems or questions - I assure you someone here will know, or find you some great answers!


----------



## Harry72 (Feb 2, 2008)

Port Pirie South Australia


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Southwest Georgia. Albany, GA to be specific. Still hoping to find a couple LJs here


----------



## Rich_S (Oct 26, 2007)

Madison, WI - not the coldest place but close… -8F yesterday…16.5 inches of snow last Wednesday…


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Cranbrook Ontario Canada ,...... Home of the world's largest log birdhouses.


----------



## Splinters (Dec 12, 2006)

West Glacier, Montana…..Welcome to you…....
3-4 feet of snow on the ground…come on spring….


----------



## glencross (Jan 2, 2008)

Little place called Canoe in beautiful British Columbia …on the shores of Shuswap Lake.We hardly get any snow here but this winter have received four feet..!will be gearing up shortly to catch up on orders for Adirondack chairs.

Hey, how many Canadians do we have on this site?


----------



## ErsatzTom (Dec 25, 2007)

Marco Island, FL. I've been here about 7 years now. Before moving here, I was in San Diego for 3 or 4 years and most of my life was in Arizona. I grew up in Tempe and lived in Tucson for 10 years.


----------



## tat2grl (Dec 29, 2007)

Shout out for Antioch, TN! Just southeast of Nashville.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I lived in Illinois, South Dakota, North Dakota, California and now in Iowa. Kind of made the circle route. I was a high school shop teacher, had my own cabinet business and worked prison industries for thirty five years. I am retired now and going to start up a small cabinet business again. Please feel free to visit my sight and see some of my work and my grand kids. I just got back from Tampa yesterday. We were down there visiting relatives. Have a nice day.

Tom


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

South Windsor, CT….


----------



## woodnut99 (Dec 17, 2007)

HA hahahahahah , I love it ! A cute girl writes HI! were youa'll from ! and Bam I think you broke a record of replies for Lumber Jocks …. Ha That's great …. Sucks I only got one reply for help with my dovetails….. hahah I can't stop giggling… This is too much.. From, everywhere and nowhere …. Welcome !


----------



## backyarder1 (Feb 1, 2008)

You are funny Patrick. And to think I am really a 300 lb. bearded man.

Seriously, thanks for the compliment, even if it wasn't really intentional. Long gone are the days that I got any favoritism because of my looks.

BTW, I've posted a message on about five different websites/forums asking people for positive stories and I haven't gotten ANY responses. So it doesn't have anything to do with the person asking the question. It has to do with the question!!


----------



## woodnut99 (Dec 17, 2007)

What cha mean by positive stories ? about woodworking / life / construction ? A that's better I'm much more comfortable talking to 500 lb bearded men… You'll find a ton of positive stories here , example : the post from dennis next to this right now just got me thinking…. About "what matters" "giving back" etc…. Check it out! Good day, n welcome aboard .


----------



## backyarder1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi again Patrick. I'm always coming up with these catchy slogans. So one morning I woke up with the idea of getting people to Sow Some Wild OAKS (O.A.K.s standing for Ordinary Acts of Kindness). I thought I could get people to post their stories in an effort to encourage people to 1) notice the good things in life and 2) possibly want to go out and CREATE some good things in life themselves. I even thought about bribing people. Offering to pay for the best story.

Still, no posts: Wild Oaks Forums


----------



## Thrakintosh (Feb 1, 2008)

Red Hook, NY in the Hudson Valley-halfway between NJ (my original home) and Albany.


----------



## verne (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello all, I'm new to LJ. You can find me in New York state up by Lake Ontario, where the weather is wierd. it changes by the minute. Nice ta meet ya all!


----------



## pyromedic602 (Feb 20, 2008)

I am just a simple country boy from Carthage TN. YEP *********************************** and Proud.


----------



## Al_Killian (Feb 15, 2008)

North Java, NY. I am really close to a famous prison(Attica) only 13 miles down the road.


----------



## vmac (Feb 25, 2008)

Fernley, NV. About 30 miles east of Reno, NV. Transplanted from Grants Pass, OR which is in southern OR.


----------



## Splinters (Dec 12, 2006)

West Glacier, Montana


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Sackville, New Brunswick, Canada


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Sydney, Australia


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Born in St. Louis. Grew up in SW Oklahoma. Moved to Minnesota in '64. Retired in '96, then moved to Texas. Moved back to Minnesota in '04.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Metairie, LA - six miles West of the Chocolate City (New Orleans).


----------

